# HILFE!!! Rollladensteuerung mit LOGO!8



## nietzold (12 Januar 2017)

Wer kann mir helfen, eine Rollladensteuerung zu programmieren???

 Seit einigen Tagen bin ich im Besitz eines LOGO!8 Logikmoduls incl. LOGO! Soft Comfort V8 und möchte damit eine Rollladensteuerung  aufbauen. Leider bin ich zur Zeit am Verzweifeln, weil, mit der Programmierung will dies alles nicht funktionieren. 
 Zumindest habe ich ehrlich gesagt Angst das ich  etwas an dem Modul zerstöre. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, das mir jemand  einen Plan erstellt wie ich zu einer vernünftigen Steuerung komme?  Mir reicht es völlig aus, wenn ich dies nur als Handzeichnung bekommen  könnte, da ich es selbst mittels der Software übertragen könnte.  Selbstverständlich würde ich auch ihre Dienstleistung honorieren,  hauptsache es funktioniert.


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Siemens LOGO!8 230 RCE - 6ED1052-1FB00-0BA81 
 Siemens LOGO!8 DM16 230R - 6ED1055-1FB10-0BA2*

 Gesamt 5 Fenster (3Stück Wohnzimmer/ 2Stück Schlafzimmer)

 4 Programme
 1.       Jeder Rollladen soll einzeln mit dem Taster gesteuert werden -> Taster betätigen, Rollladen fährt so lange bis Taster losgelassen wird
 2.       Jeder Rollladen soll einzeln mit dem Taster gesteuert werden -> Taster kurz betätigen, Rollladen fährt bis zum Endschalter (zeitgesteuert)
 3.       Egal welchen Taster ich für eine Fenstereinheit (3x Wohnzimmer / 2x Schlafzimmer) kurz betätige, es sollen alle Rollladen für dieses Zimmer gleichzeitig Hoch bzw.  Runterfahren bis zum Endlagenschalter (wie unter Punkt2.). -> Taster  kurz betätigen, alle Rollladen für dieses Zimmer fahren Auf bzw. Zu 
 4.       Automatikbetrieb: Alle Rollladen sollen bei Dämmerung  runterfahren und bei Sonnenaufgang hochfahren, aber Wochentags nicht vor  (Bsp).6.00Uhr bzw. am Wochenende (Bsp.)8.00Uhr (wenn möglich eine  andere Zeitsteuerung für AUF/AB als bei Punkt 2, -> Lammellen  sollen nicht ganz geschlossen werden)

Es wurden für die Rollladensteuerung 5x Stück  Ein/Aus/Ein-Taster  verbaut und für die Programmwahl 4x Taster  (Momentankontakt) mit  Beleuchtung auf einem Tableau verbaut.
Vielleicht ist es noch realisierbar, das die Tasterbeleuchtung für den jeweiligen Zustand mit zu aktivieren.Es gibt keine weiteren Taster zur Bedienung bzw. Steuerung der Anlage.
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Die einzelnen Motoren haben nur Endlagenschalter  intern, keinen welchen man über eine externe Steuerung ansteuern könnte,  daher Zeitprogramm.
 Alle 10 Ausgänge der SPS gehen noch einmal auf extra Trennrelais welche dann die Motoren bedienen.


 Vielen herzlichen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## mariob (12 Januar 2017)

Hi,
das erste was Du hast ist Zeit. Also kannst Du das ganze Stück für Stück lösen.
Nachdem Du vielleicht erst einmal ein Stück weit gescheitert bist sammle Dich wieder zusammen und fange an die Aufgaben logisch zu zerlegen. Mit der einfachsten Funktion fängst Du an. Diesen Lösungsansatz probierst Du aus und wenn Du Probleme hast stellst den hier rein.
Dann reden wir drüber. Das ist der Sinn des Forums.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Loenne (12 Januar 2017)

Hallo Nietzold,

herzlich Willkommen im SPS Forum. 

Schau mal HIER das sollte dir Weiterhelfen:
LOGO Tasterfunktion für Rollosteuerung

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## hucki (12 Januar 2017)

nietzold schrieb:


> Wer kann mir helfen, eine Rollladensteuerung zu programmieren???





Loenne schrieb:


> Schau mal HIER das sollte dir Weiterhelfen:
> LOGO Tasterfunktion für Rollosteuerung


Falls Du der Empfehlung von Loenne folgen möchtest, sind dort nicht alle Deine Wünsche umgesetzt:





nietzold schrieb:


> 4.       Automatikbetrieb: Alle Rollladen sollen bei Dämmerung  runterfahren und bei Sonnenaufgang hochfahren, aber Wochentags nicht vor  (Bsp).6.00Uhr bzw. am Wochenende (Bsp.)8.00Uhr


Im Beispielprogramm ist nur die Astrouhr.
Du müsstest zusätzlich noch eine Wochenschaltuhr einfügen und beide Uhren über ein UND verbinden, bevor die Flanken dann die Auswertung für Auf- bzw. Abfahren durchführen.
In der Wochenschaltuhr kannst Du dann mit der Einschaltzeit die früheste Auffahrzeit und mit der Abschaltzeit die späteste Zufahrzeit für die Wochentage bestimmen.





nietzold schrieb:


> (wenn möglich eine  andere Zeitsteuerung für AUF/AB als bei Punkt 2, -> Lammellen  sollen nicht ganz geschlossen werden)


Dafür müsste dass UDF mit den Zentraleingängen nachbearbeitet werden.
Aus dem Stand würde ich empfehlen, für den Zähler B022 einen eigenen Timer statt des B003 zu verwenden. Also B001 und B003 kopieren, die gleichen Verbindungen zu B017 und B018 herstellen und die Reset-Verbindung von B021  vom alten Timer B003 auf den neunen Timer umlegen. Die Zeiten des neuen Timers dann noch zu den Parametern des UDF hinzufügen, damit sie bei jedem Rollladen individuell einstellbar sind.





nietzold schrieb:


> 3. Egal welchen Taster ich für eine Fenstereinheit (3x Wohnzimmer / 2x Schlafzimmer) kurz betätige, es sollen alle Rollladen für dieses Zimmer gleichzeitig Hoch bzw. Runterfahren bis zum Endlagenschalter (wie unter Punkt2.). -> Taster kurz betätigen, alle Rollladen für dieses Zimmer fahren Auf bzw. Zu


Kurzer Tastendruck für alle Fenster, langer nur für ein einzelnes? Wird sicherlich nicht ganz ohne, diese Funktion noch umzusetzen.
Den kurzen Tastendruck erkennt man erst, wenn er beendet ist. Dann muss man ihn nachträglich noch verteilen. Dabei benötigt man auch fast immer Rekursionen, die das Ganze zusätzlich erschweren.
Starte am Besten erst mal mit dem Rest. Hier im Forum sind ja noch mehr Beispiele. Wenn Du Dich für was Konkretes entschieden hast, kann man sich diese Funktion zum Schluss noch ansehen.


----------



## hucki (14 Januar 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Im Beispielprogramm ist nur die Astrouhr.
> Du müsstest zusätzlich noch eine Wochenschaltuhr einfügen und beide Uhren über ein UND verbinden, bevor die Flanken dann die Auswertung für Auf- bzw. Abfahren durchführen.
> In der Wochenschaltuhr kannst Du dann mit der Einschaltzeit die früheste Auffahrzeit und mit der Abschaltzeit die späteste Zufahrzeit für die Wochentage bestimmen.
> 
> ...


Diese beiden einfachen Sachen hab' ich schon mal umgesetzt.
B001 braucht nicht kopiert werden, B003 hat für die separate Zeit gereicht:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2017)

Lieber TE,
weil es mir gerade so auffällt, eine Thema mit den Titel "HILFE!!!" usw.
ist für unsere Suchfunktion wertlos, lass es einfach in zukunft weg.


Hier noch mal die entsprechende Foren-Regel dazu.


> *§3 Angaben bei Fragen*
> Wähle einen aussagekräftigen Titel für dein Thema, der dein Problem kurz und präzise beschreibt.
> *Titel wie “Hilfe!!!“ und “Ich habe ein Problem“ werden als Verstoß gegen die Forumsregeln betrachtet*.
> Die anderen User können deine Gedanken nicht lesen. Schreibe also möglichst detailliert welche Hardware
> ...


----------



## hucki (14 Januar 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> nietzold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 3. Egal welchen Taster ich für eine Fenstereinheit (3x Wohnzimmer / 2x Schlafzimmer) kurz betätige, es sollen alle Rollladen für dieses Zimmer gleichzeitig Hoch bzw. Runterfahren bis zum Endlagenschalter (wie unter Punkt2.). -> Taster kurz betätigen, alle Rollladen für dieses Zimmer fahren Auf bzw. Zu
> ...


Hab' auch noch ein UDF dafür erstellt.
Rekursion ist doch nicht nötig:




In der originalen Schaltung von Ragamuffin85 wurde schon ein Taster auf mehrere Rollläden weiter gegeben.
Das hab' ich testweise durch das neue UDF ersetzt, so dass jetzt nur noch kurze Tastendrücke an alle Rollläden weiter gegeben werden.



Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren


----------

